# Dazzle Show Car Promotions :1955 Rolls Royce Silver Wraith 2



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone!

The next car we worked on, and that we would like to show you, is a gorgeous and historic lady, both age-wise and name-wise.
Meet the Rolls Royce Silver Wraith 2, a 58-year old lady, that we treated with love like she deserved.










Here is some info of the car
_
*Year* : 1954
*Make* : Rolls-Royce
*Model *: Silver Wraith 
*Coachbuilder* : H.J. Mulliner (Left Hand Drive)
*Body Type* : Touring Limousine with Division
*Colour* : Black and Ivory 
*Trim* : Beige Leather (Front) Beige Cloth (Rear)
*History* : Manufacture of Rolls-Royce and Bentley motor cars resumed in 1946 following the cessation of hostilities, with the Rolls-Royce Silver Wraith proving to be one of their most successful and popular models. Initially the six cylinder engine was the same dimensions of the pre-war Wraith and 4 Ό Litre Bentley, but cylinder head was very different as it was cast in aluminium alloy. The Silver Wraith was offered in two sizes, a 127 and also a 133 inch chassis. The familiar right hand gear shift lever was retained until 1953 when automatic transmission became a popular option. The introduction of this option coincided with enlarged engine capacity, raised at this time to 4566cc. The Silver Wraith production run lasted until 1959 and all motor cars were fitted with custom coachwork, often having magnificent Lucas headlamps fitted which enhance their pre-war classical appearance. H.J. Mulliner of Chiswick were one of the most popular coachbuilders of the era and were responsible for designing and producing some of the most elegant coachwork styles on the Silver Wraith chassis. Design number 7356, their Touring Limousine coachwork for the long wheel base chassis was released in late 1953 and was offered to their customers until 1959. It is effectively a stretched version of their design number 7249, fitted with non detachable semi spats on the rear wings. Chassis number LDLW20 which we are currently offering for sale is one of just thirty three examples of design number 7356 produced in left hand drive between late 1953 and early 1959, this particular car being delivered in October of 1954. It has resided in a small collection of high quality motor cars in Paris France for the past twenty five years, until being repatriated to London just recently by Frank Dale & Stepsons. The previous owner was well known for his high standards and LDLW20 bears all of the hallmarks of correct maintenance on a no expense spared basis. A dossier of the work carried out to the car over the past two and a half decades is present in the history file. It has a number of very nice features, especially in the rear compartment which is trimmed in west of England cloth for added silence and comfort. These include a beautiful ****tail cabinet, complete with a silver cigar box, crystal glasses and three decanters fully charged with the finest cognac, whisky and port. Also present in the rear compartment are trimmed fold out foot rests, a period radio and even a period telephone, positioned just below the electrically operated central division. The boot also has some nice features, with four fitted cases with accompanying leather straps to secure them in place and also a Rolls-Royce picnic rug. It is complete with correct original tools and a Silver Wraith handbook, in French of course. Chassis no LDLW20 has travelled just 75,249 miles from new (121,103 kilometres) and is in original but highly presentable condition in every respect after limited use and fastidious maintenance. This elegant long wheel base Rolls-Royce Silver Wraith is prepared and ready for its next owner to enjoy, either from behind the wheel, or preferably whilst enjoying the comfort that comes with being a passenger in such a beautiful motor car. 
Condition : In largely original condition, well maintained and highly presentable in every respect. 
*Technical Data* : Four speed automatic gearbox, 6 cylinder in line configuration engine, 4.5 litres displacement, 4566cc capacity. Drum brakes servo-assisted

_​


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Some photos of the car's initial status as we received it
































































































































































































































































































































































One of the unique features of this car, are the wide door steps, that define such luxury cars of that era. As it is obvious in the photos, these needed some attention which included cleaning and enhancement
































































Let's take a look under the bonnet, where we find once again, a fully functionable engine









































































Time to see this car's highlight, its interior




















































































































































































































































Started by claying the car - a photo of what we took off the car










We used the FLEX Rotary to correct the paint, with various cutting pads, and Megs M105 , M101, and M85

Some 50:50 shots during correction process

50:50 on doors





































Some photos post-correction




























Various 50:50s









































































A 50:50 shot during the polishing of the grille by Mike (mgpdoc)



















as well as the fuel cap polishing

before










and after










We removed the side mirrors to gain access for polishing everything properly



















Polishing the car's emblem with Metal polish SV














































Some photos of the correction of difficult to reach spots of the car




























Finishing with Das 6pro and Meg's M205










Wheels were cleaned, then treated with M205 and DA spot in the painted areas, and then polished with Metal Polish SV




























Cleaning multiple times with Meg's APC and enhancing with Meg's M40 to achieve a nice result




























Cleaning the trunk and all of its original components that came with the car, as well as polishing those rare Rolls tools
















































































































































































































Then it was time to tackle the interior. We removed the carpet and seats (whatever could be removed anyways). The leather parts of the car, as with the previous Mercedes Benz 280SE, were treated with care so as to avoid their refurb. They were cleaned and treated many times.





































Cleaning with APC Meg's









































































Roof and pillars were cleaned with various microfiber towels and Light APC mixtures



































































































































































Cleaning the few fabric parts that were there










Post-cleaning pictures of the rear interior compartment









































































The car's minibar, something special, to say the least





































Front compartment









































































Polishing the door handle assembly




























Finishing the wooden dash of the car
































































Trunk ready like it should be





































Polishing the logos on the door steps










This lady deserves something special, for sure. And that is what it got.

SV Crystal Rock





































Final Shots to follow

























































































































































































































We hope you liked this thread, and enjoyed it as much as we did working on this gorgeous lady.










Thank you

Andreas​


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That is phenomenal, the sort of detailing that sorts the men from the boys!

Anyone can polish a new car and make it look nice but that attention to detail is something else, well done guys


----------



## Ralph1252 (Oct 6, 2011)

A proper handling of a true Lady, well done!!


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Simply stunning work on a beautiful motor car - pure class!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Next level stuff.. impressive, excellent work!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow... There is so much to do on a car like that, does it live in a museum or is it used? :argie:


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

I always look forward to seeing your work and yet again spot on. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Truly stunning, both work and vehicle. You nailed it once again


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Great job. Truly, this car deserves it. Love the lady, from the times when cars had soul.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Boom!

Once again the bar was raised lads.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Gorgeous work, as usual!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work!


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Great result!! Nice!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Epic Work :thumb:


----------



## igor lavacar (Apr 12, 2010)

nice work


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Τhanks you all guys for your comments and support!


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Restoring such a unique old beauty to life takes a million of little details that have to be taken care of. It takes patience and really hard work. Well done Mr Dazzle Show Car Promotions!!!!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Well done mr Andreas. 

These pics can't describe everything had done to this amazing beauty


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Awesome work yet again, well done


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Absolutely amazing:thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

What a gorgeous old girl she is. Superb piece of work on her gents, the attention to the detail you do is impressive..well done.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't imagine a better paint combination better than that. The red striping just completes the whole car.

As for the work I think this stunning Rolls Royce never was at this pristine condition, even when it came out the assembly line.

Well done Andreas.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very very nice work, lots of time blood sweat an tears I guess... Well its a stunning car.. Was the red coach line hand painted like its original would have been?

:thumb: thanks for sharing such a stunning bit of English heritage


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Cracking job, excellent work


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

123quackers said:


> very very nice work, lots of time blood sweat an tears I guess... Well its a stunning car.. Was the red coach line hand painted like its original would have been?
> 
> :thumb: thanks for sharing such a stunning bit of English heritage


Thanks for your comments!

The red coach line was almost original except for some small pieces especially at the back part of the car.


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Dazzled Sir , or rather... Bedazzled , lol . When you figure out tuition fees I would love to be first in line for the class !!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Polishing heaven:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another fantastic detail Andreas , true craftsmanship my friend :thumb:
You seem to be getting all the good one's ( only joking ) you deserve them you have worked hard for it !

Mario


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very impressive work !!!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

What should I say for this work that hasn't been already written? I guess that the car was lucky enough to had you work on it !


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks unbelievable!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed looking at that, thank you for sharing that with us all. Top draw work on a beautiful car.


----------

